# Racedriver GRID Lenkrad Probleme



## RicKHuNt3R (24. Dezember 2010)

Schönen guten Abend und schöne Weihnachten,

Heute lag bei mir unterm Weihnachtsbaum das schöne Rennspiel Racedriver GRID.
Als ich vorher das Spiel spielen wollte hatte ich einige Komplikationen mit meinem Lenkrad, einem Ferrari GT Experience von Thrustmaster. Es handelt sich um eine Version die zu PC PS2 und PS3 kompatibel ist.
Nun zum Problem:
Es erscheint vielseitig in mehreren Variationen und tritt zu verschiedenen Zeiten auf.
Nach einer ungewissen Zeit ist bei mir zuerstmal mein Gaspedal ausgefallen, ich konnte es durchtreten wie ich wollte es ging nichts. Im nächsten Rennen ist dann schon am Start die komplette Steuerung ausgefallen es ging rein gar nichts mehr. Wieder im nächsten Rennen ging außer Bremse/Rückwärtsgang (Automatik) nichts mehr.

Ich habe im Menü alles richtig eingestellt von der Steuerung her also das kann nicht das Problem sein ich konnte sogar ein Rennen bis zur letzten Kurve ohne Probleme fahren jedoch gab es dann wieder Komplikationen. In anderen Rennspielen wie z.B. DTM Racedriver 3 funktioniert mein Lenkrad astrein.
Ich habe mien Lenkrad auch schon aus und wieder eingestöpselt, dies jedoch auch erfolglos.
Desweiteren noch eine Info zu dem Spiel:
Es ist kein Patch oder irgendein Mod installiert, es handelt sich somit um die normale Verkaufsversion. Sie ist original ungecrackt.

So das wars ma von mir hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


EDIT: nun noch ein Problem bei Dirt 2 aufgetaucht. Hier funktioniert das Lenkrad perfekt nur nach dem ersten Rennen sehe ich ein Bild von dem Hof, dieses bleibt stehen und Musik läuft wieter.

Mein System ist:
CPU: AMD Phenom II x6 1055t
GPU: ATI Radeon 4870 1GB Version
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1333

EDIT2: gestern abend vergessen euch mitzuteilen. Dirt 2 ist auch legal und ungepacht ohne mod und crack.


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (25. Dezember 2010)

So also Grid scheint jetzt zu funktionieren hab zwar nichts umgestellt oder so aba bislang gehts jetzt.

Zu Dirt ich hab gestern schon vor dem Post das gleiche im Internet gefunden gehabt aber es wollte gestern nicht so recht. Heute hab ichs einfach nochma probiert und schon funktioniert es.

Wie gehts ?
Öffnet euren Dirt2 Ordner und geht in den Unterordner system dort sucht ihr nach einem Dokument namens workerMap.xml
Diese öffnet ihr mit dem Editor und ersetzt den Text mit folgendem:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<workerMap>
<workerThread name="core_0_high" priority="abovenormal" core="0" stacksize="131072" />
<workerThread name="core_1_high" priority="abovenormal" core="0" stacksize="131072" />
<workerThread name="core_0_below_normal" priority="belownormal" core="0" stacksize="131072" />
<workerThread name="core_0_normal" priority="normal" core="0" stacksize="131072" />
<workerThread name="plugin_finalise_1" priority="abovenormal" core="0" stacksize="131072" />
<workerThread name="visibility_task_1" priority="abovenormal" core="0" stacksize="131072" />
<workerThread name="gc_01" priority="abovenormal" core="0" stacksize="32768" />
<workerThread name="gc_02" priority="abovenormal" core="0" stacksize="32768" />
<workerSet name="plugin_finalise" jobpoolsize="1024" >
<worker name="plugin_finalise_1" />
</workerSet>
<workerSet name="cloth" jobpoolsize="1024" >
</workerSet>
<workerSet name="ai" jobpoolsize="1024" >
</workerSet>
<workerSet name="collision" jobpoolsize="1024" >
</workerSet>
<!-- solver cannot run on same threads as softbody -->
<workerSet name="solver" jobpoolsize="1024" >
</workerSet>
<workerSet name="softbody" jobpoolsize="1024">
<worker name="core_0_below_normal" />
<worker name="core_0_normal" />
</workerSet>
<workerSet name="handling" jobpoolsize="1024" >
</workerSet>
<workerSet name="pfx" jobpoolsize="1024" >
</workerSet>
<workerSet name="visibility" jobpoolsize="1024" >
<worker name="visibility_task_1" />
</workerSet>
<workerSet name="ground_cover" jobpoolsize="1024" >
<worker name="core_0_high" />
<worker name="core_1_high" />
</workerSet>
<workerSet name="ground_cover_workers" jobpoolsize="1024" >
<worker name="gc_01" />
<worker name="gc_02" />
</workerSet>
<workerSet name="storage" jobpoolsize="1024" >
<worker name="core_0_high" />
</workerSet>
<workerSet name="pssg_storage" jobpoolsize="1024" >
<worker name="core_0_high" />
</workerSet>
<workerSet name="generic_workers" jobpoolsize="1024" >
</workerSet>
<workerSet name="replay_serialisation_workers" jobpoolsize="1024" >
</workerSet>
<workerSet name="anim" jobpoolsize="1024" >
<worker name="core_0_normal" />
</workerSet>
<workerSet name="build_crowd" jobpoolsize="1024">
<worker name="core_0_below_normal" />
</workerSet>
<workerSet name="in_car_characters" jobpoolsize="1024" >
<worker name="core_0_high" />
<worker name="core_1_high" />
</workerSet>
<workerSet name="vehicleSingleThreaded" jobpoolsize="1024" >
<!-- IMPORTANT - maximise thread usage for this workerSet as it is  used only during the single threaded update, hence all threads are  waiting for it -->
<worker name="core_0_high" />
<worker name="core_1_high" />
</workerSet>
<workerSet name="audio" jobpoolsize="1024" >
<worker name="core_0_normal" />
</workerSet>
<workerSet name="damageSkinning" jobpoolsize="1024">
<worker name="core_0_below_normal" />
<worker name="core_0_normal" />
</workerSet>
</workerMap>


Quelle: http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=729054

ihr müsst halt etwas runterscrollen​


----------



## Tom31567 (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo Rickhunt3r

Ich habe das gleiche Problem wie Du, nur daß mein Spiel das Lenkrad gar nicht erkennt. Weißt Du wo ich das spielen mit Lenkrad im Spiel einstellen muß?

Danke und Gruß


----------

